# Weight differences between MTB groupsets



## ishmaelmuscat (Oct 30, 2008)

I searched the net for mtb groupset weights but could not find precise info.

Can someone list the weights between:

XTR
XT
LX Deore
SLX 

mountain bike groupsets including disc brakes for all 4 above?

Moreover, how do they compare with SRAM mtb groupsets?

I currently own XTR and XT groupsets. do you notice shifting differences between LX Deore / SLX and XTR / XT groupsets? Or is it just weight differences?

shimano are supposed to issue electronic mtb groupset june 2010 although it's only a rumour so far...


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

I suggest you check Shimano's website http://bike.shimano.com/ and then the SRAM website http://www.sram.com/en/srammountain/ That's about as much work I'm willing to do without a contract. You'll spend many hours compiling your chart. When you do, please share it with us.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Head over to MTBR.com. They have all your answers.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

Try the listings page at the Weight Weenies website. I don't know the address off the top of my head, but I'm sure you can successfully google it.

Grumps


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Try the listings page at the Weight Weenies website. I don't know the address off the top of my head, but I'm sure you can successfully google it.
> 
> Grumps


Problem with Weight Weenies is they have very few current listings.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

I've run XT, XTR and LX shifters (although none of the current generation). The difference in shifting is not noticeable to me. The price of XTR is hard to justify for a minimal weight difference. XT is plenty good enough, and LX is fine.

I've used SRAM, but I'm not crazy about the ergonomics.

If you're looking to save weight, check out the Magura Marta brakes. They're super light and work very well.


----------



## ishmaelmuscat (Oct 30, 2008)

*thanks*



laffeaux said:


> I've run XT, XTR and LX shifters (although none of the current generation). The difference in shifting is not noticeable to me. The price of XTR is hard to justify for a minimal weight difference. XT is plenty good enough, and LX is fine.
> 
> I've used SRAM, but I'm not crazy about the ergonomics.
> 
> If you're looking to save weight, check out the Magura Marta brakes. They're super light and work very well.


thanks for your help! 

i actually run magura louise 2001 on one of my bikes.

i think i'll try 2010 lx deore groupset for my new bike since xtr 2007 seems old and i already own xtr 2004. i also have xt 2001 groupset along with magura louise brakes.

with a tight budget, i prefer getting a good fork - maybe fox, and light wheels - mavic crossmax slr on my new carbon xc frame.


----------



## ishmaelmuscat (Oct 30, 2008)

*for you*



Mel Erickson said:


> I suggest you check Shimano's website http://bike.shimano.com/ and then the SRAM website http://www.sram.com/en/srammountain/ That's about as much work I'm willing to do without a contract. You'll spend many hours compiling your chart. When you do, please share it with us.


 XTR XT LX SLX Deore
RD Long cage	182	200	267	265	297
FD 148	175	155	155	165
Crankset 770	890	927	900	1024
Cassette 224	260	280	280	330
Brake Shift Lever	442	480	500	500	520
Disc 135	154	160	160	170

Total Weight	1901	2159	2289	2260	2506

I spent the whole afternoon today doing some research on Shimano weights... 

Mix and matching would enable the best weight/value combination.

Now you don't have to do any work:aureola:


----------

